# Lost Jule at almost 14 weeks with a gush of fluid



## Cari Norris (May 27, 2009)

I lost my baby two days before the 14th week--it started with a gush of clear fluid--this happened while I drifted off the sleep--I awoke under a large spot pink tinged fluid on the bed, then started bleeding--my MW sent us to the emergency room--I thought for sure I was miscarrying, but my hcg levels were normal and the baby looked fine on the ultrasound--they sent us home hopeful. I kept bleeding for the next few days, on and off, then had another gush of fluid with more blood five days later... The next night the baby passed without cramping ( I never had any, just a dull ache and pressure in my uterus that I only felt in the evenings and at night) Has anyone else experienced it this way??? My baby was about 4 inches long and looked perfect. It was devastating to lose him. Devastating.
Two days later I took Blue and black cohosh which sent by body into labor, had contractions for two hours, then delivered the placenta. I'm relieved I didn't have to have a D/C. We got to have our home-birth, just not the way I wanted it to turn out.
I find I'm still very in touch with the spirit of this child and I feel the veil between life and death is much thinner for me now...does anyone else feel this way? It comforts me to feel my baby's spirit near me, but of course I still feel huge waves of grief at times.
Big hugs to you all who are going or have gone through this,
Cari


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh mama, I am so, so sorry for your loss









I lost my little one at 17 weeks, but I found out she had passed eariler and had labor induced. I really can not imagine how scary that must have been for you.









Quote:

does anyone else feel this way? It comforts me to feel my baby's spirit near me, but of course I still feel huge waves of grief at times.
Yes, I think I felt my baby with me many times, I felt her very strong right before my water broke in the hospital. It felt like a wave of peace for me.
I am glad that you are finding some comfort during this awful time.

I wish you much peace and healing~


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

I am so sorry sweetheart. My own mother had two second trimester losses and one stillbirth at 34 weeks - I talk to her all the time about all of them after my loss.

I am very glad for you that everything came out naturally, and you didn't need any medical intervention. That I wish I had had with Josie, you know?

The *HUGEST hugs* to you and so much love going your way, mama XXXXX


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Cari, I'm so very sorry for your loss, Mama.
Jule


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. Peace and healing to you, Cari.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hippy mum (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry.
We were at 13 weeks. I was in a car accident though and after a week of ctx lost our son. My water broke at home and then he came right out.
The hospital also sent us home after coming in bleeding, all because the u/s showed the baby was ok. After two weeks of shock I got angry with the hospital for sending us home, not doing more etc.
Seeing that your hospital treated you the same is frustrating. All I can think of is maybe part of your water broke and then your cervix got blocked? Then later unblocked from the pressure maybe and the rest of your water broke? Did they check you at the hospital to see if you were dilated? Were they able to come to any sort of reason why the mc? After I got mad at our hospital I was on a rampage almost to find out why, and what they did with our son. It's very frustrating.
For what seemed days it felt like he was right here with me. Like he was wrapping me up in a big hug with his presence. That strong feeling has gone to a much lighter one. Now, I just think I'm going nuts some times.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. My experience was very much like yours, except that my homebirth was induced with cytotec. I know exactly what you mean about the spirit veil. Now, I'm just waiting to get pregnant again so that my spirit baby can come back to me.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)




----------

